# TTS MPG



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi

I know it's early days but wondering what new TTS owners are getting?

Anyone come from a MK2 TTS comparison would be good too please

Cheers


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

I'm getting 27mpg, same as the S3


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

ChrisTTS said:


> I'm getting 27mpg, same as the S3


What did you get with your mk2 TTS Chris? Was it similar or are the journeys maybe not comparable?

I know i used to get around 31-32 from mine overall so at least hoping for that if I'm honest.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

MY 13 TTS (mk2)

Average 31-32mpg/Long journey ie mostly motorway and A road 35.5 mpg.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

19 mpg so far with about 220 miles on the clock!


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

leopard said:


> MY 13 TTS (mk2)
> 
> Average 31-32mpg/Long journey ie mostly motorway and A road 35.5 mpg.


Yup, pretty much the same as mine inc motorway @ 80 mph on cruise.

Edit. I see yours was for MK2 - So I'd expect possibly an additional 10% when bedded in.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> 19 mpg so far with about 220 miles on the clock!


mpg is always bad if you can only drive in 1st & 2nd gear... :lol:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Shug750S said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > 19 mpg so far with about 220 miles on the clock!
> ...


I'll have you know that when I remember not to put her in dynamic mode she slips into sixth very easily at 35mph!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I only averaged 54.3 mpg on my 25 mile commute to work this morning  :wink:

#TeamUltra


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

I'm tempted to say snazzy looking dash for a tractor, but I won't :lol:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

StevesTTS said:


> I'm tempted to say snazzy looking dash for a tractor, but I won't :lol:


Oi !!! :lol:

I thought the 2.0 TDI in the A3 was fairly refined, but on the TT it seems even better. #TeamUltra 8)


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

im getting 38/39 average from my 2.0tsi mk3 tt, on a motorway run i get 46


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Mpg will almost certainly improve as the mileages rack up..my S4 started to settle down at around 5K miles, diesels will undoubtedly take longer because of the lower RPM compared to petrol engines.
For example my 3.0 V6 was returning around 17 around town and 28ish on a run when I picked it up from new, at 5K it was returning 21 around town and early to mid 30's on a run. Bare in mind it dropped significantly if the right foot was having a heavy day


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

deanshaw24 said:


> im getting 38/39 average from my 2.0tsi mk3 tt, on a motorway run i get 46


How the hell are ypu getting those numbers ? 

38/39 in city driving ?

I ger 24 mpg barely in city...

2.0 tfsi quattro stronic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Does seem a little optimistic that. .


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Templar said:


> Does seem a little optimistic that. .


Catch up Templar,didn't you know that the mk3 was magic


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Haha...Yeah magic numbers pulled out from the air...Just like the pricing


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

leopard said:


> MY 13 TTS (mk2)
> 
> Average 31-32mpg/Long journey ie mostly motorway and A road 35.5 mpg.


Holy Moly, how the f**k you doing that? pushing it everywhere?


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Funnily my mk2 tts also averages 31-32 mpg (based on tank refills) ... I do a 50 miles daily commute through country lanes... Average speed 40 mph.

Long motorway journeys i dont average much more unless i keep it to 65.... After 3k rpm (at spoiler raising speeds  ) it uses vastly more fuel!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I thought about this thread the other day whilst travelling along the motorway. keeping to speeds of 70mph,the average slowly crept up to 35.5 mpg over a distance of 40 miles, however as aquazi has stated when that spoiler goes up,all of that goes out the window and drops down to around 28 mpg.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

leopard said:


> I thought about this thread the other day whilst travelling along the motorway. keeping to speeds of 70mph,the average slowly crept up to 35.5 mpg over a distance of 40 miles, however as aquazi has stated when that spoiler goes up,all of that goes out the window and drops down to around 28 mpg.


My spoiler only gets to go up when I press the button!!


----------

